# Suggested Spring Bar Tool



## KobeWorst

Hello,

Looking for a tool to remove a rubber strap from a Seiko 007. Can anyone suggest what I need and where best to get one, I have no idea how much one should cost.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaz64

KobeWorst said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for a tool to remove a rubber strap from a Seiko 007. Can anyone suggest what I need and where best to get one, I have no idea how much one should cost.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check out Roys sales site above


----------



## KobeWorst

gaz64 said:


> KobeWorst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Looking for a tool to remove a rubber strap from a Seiko 007. Can anyone suggest what I need and where best to get one, I have no idea how much one should cost.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Roys sales site above
Click to expand...

Thanks. Just had a quick look at the Bergeon, seems to come in standard and fine. Will be using it on a rubber strap but possibly other types in the future, which one would be the best all rounder (if there is such a thing)

Thanks again, didn't think a strap removal would be so tricky.......


----------



## howie77

Bergeon 6111. Excellent.

Try Cousins UK or Watchtool/Watchpart. Bear in mind that Cousins price is before VAT, but still likely cheaper than Watchtool.

Howie


----------



## Dusty

A good watchmakers screwdriver will do the job just as well :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I agree with Dusty for experienced watch tinkerers, though for the novice, a bona fide springbar tool is probably easier to use because it has a 'v' notch in the flattened end to help locate the tool on the pin. It will also have a pin on the other end to remove the springbar from the clasp if necessary. Anchor do a Bergeon looky-likey with replaceable tips for a few quid (eBay) which is perfectly adequate for a beginner. Whatever you do, don't go into Maplins and buy a Rolson one! The tip is far too wide for normal watches....I think they designed it for taking the springbars out of 'Big Ben'!....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparrow

I got the Bergeon from RLT, i got one with the standard tip and a spare fine tip - they are on screw threads and easily changed, so i swap to whatever i need. I'd recommend the same, its only a few quid more, Roy's a top bloke to buy from (I've got all my tinkering tools etc from him) and you feel its money well spent when you get hold of the Bergeon :man_in_love:


----------



## Chromejob

I have one each of the 6111 and 6767F (IIRC 6767S is standard fork, -F is fine like on the 6111). I think the 6111 is a great value for the large fork, small fork (you shouldn't mess with a cheapo like I did, get a Bergeon or equivalent) reversible with pin. But the 6767F is a good tool too. You can buy replacement tips for each, in fact you can buy a S fork for a 6767F.

Again, if you mess about with a cheap, it can scratch lugs, tear up leather or soft rubber ... voice of experience here :blush: ... save the heartache and just get one of the better ones.

ADDENDUM

Oh, I just remembered why I bought one of each from Otto Frei. They said *the fine fork on the 6767F has a smaller diameter shaft than the fine fork on the 6111 *... making it suited for certain metal bracelets with very, very tiny apertures on end links for getting to the bars (as Frei puts it, "a certain company with a crown in their logo"). I've already experienced this with a diver metal bracelet. So ... if you have to buy only one, go with a 6767F or equivalent, and buy a 6767S replacement tip. The 6111 remains popular for many doing only rubber and leather changes.

My 2p.


----------



## aesmith

Roger the Dodger said:


> Anchor do a Bergeon looky-likey with replaceable tips for a few quid (eBay) which is perfectly adequate for a beginner.


I have one of those Anchor ones Ebay Item 400198582039 but find its too big. The fork is 3mm wide, its OK for a strap where you can squash the strap slightly, but not for a bracelet where you have to poke it through a small space.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Mine's not quite the same as that one.....here's the one I got  link ....1.2mm fork and 0.8mm pin...both replaceable with either Anchor or Bergeon parts....great value for the odd use.


----------



## Retronaut

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mine's not quite the same as that one.....here's the one I got  link ....1.2mm fork and 0.8mm pin...both replaceable with either Anchor or Bergeon parts....great value for the odd use.


Nice one, ordered!! - I broke my previous fat tip one and was wondering what I could buy that would be bracelet friendly! :thumbsup:

Rich

:cheers:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mine's not quite the same as that one.....here's the one I got  link ....1.2mm fork and 0.8mm pin...both replaceable with either Anchor or Bergeon parts....great value for the odd use.


Have just seen that the tool above is available from Roy (look under watch tools), which I didn't know about. So if anyone else wants one, get it from Roy and support the forum, rather than following my link above....it's a few pence cheaper as well! Roy also does the Bergeon ones if you want to go upmarket! :thumbsup:


----------



## aesmith

Roger the Dodger said:


> Have just seen that the tool above is available from Roy (look under watch tools), which I didn't know about. So if anyone else wants one, get it from Roy and support the forum, rather than following my link above....it's a few pence cheaper as well! Roy also does the Bergeon ones if you want to go upmarket! :thumbsup:


Good call. I think what I might do is get the genuine Bergeon tips from Roy and make my own handle. In fact they may fit the Anchor handle.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

aesmith said:


> In fact they may fit the Anchor handle.


According to the blurb, they do!.......winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelnut

Bergeon for me with the fine tip usually.


----------

